# Tulips



## Bolero (Oct 14, 2007)

Check out the colour on these ones.......beautiful!!!

Found them in the garage, had left them there and forgotten about them. They started sprouting and we noticed them sitting there even though they weren't in soil. So we potted them up and the results are much better than I imagined.

What do you think?


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it's depressing to see tulips blooming at this time of year! :sob:
It is very autumnal here this week. 

Seriously, though I am dreading winter, they're lovely - and resiliant, clearly!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 14, 2007)

These plants are located in Australia, we're heading into spring but they can be resilient I think.

;-)

I'm sure winter will be here for us soon enough too......he he .


----------

